# Thermalright:Thermalright AXP140, TU120E black und 120E Kupfer auf Computex



## Overlocked (4. Juni 2008)

*Auf der Computex gibt es einige schöne neue Sachen zu bestaunen, wie zum Beispiel die neuste Kreation aus dem Hause Thermalright, den Thermalright AXP140.*

Der Thermalright AXP140 besitzt stolze sechs effektive Heatpipes und wobei ein Lüfter, der auf den Kühler positioniert werden kann, kalte Luft von oben auf CPU und umliegende Bausteine blasen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier zu sehen die neuste Kreation von Thermalright;_

Mehr oder wenig neu ist der Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme black. Basierend auf dem Aufbau des normalen TU120E ist dieser kongruent zu jenem, doch dieser ist in einem dezentem schwarz gehalten- wie schon der Name sagt. Weitere Details zum TU120E black sind noch nicht bekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Links im Bilder; der neue TU120E black;_

Eine komplette Materielle Überarbeitung hat der TU120E mitgemacht, der jetzt komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt wird. en.expreview verspricht sich schon einen neuen König unter den Luftkühlern gefunden zu haben.

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_Der TU120E Kupfer;_ 

Leistungsvergleiche gibt es allerdings noch bei keinem Modell. 

*UPDATE*:
Auf vr-zone sind nun die ersten Maße der Kühler aufgetaucht. Überraschend ist, dass der Thermalrigt U120E black "nur" 790 Gramm wiegt. 

*Thermalright AXP140:*
Größe: L 110 x W 125 x H 63 mm 
Gewicht: 367g 
Heatpipes: 5 heatpipes to spread heat around aluminum fins 
Material: Soldered fins to copper base (Nickel)
Preis: ~40




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Produktfoto von Thermalright; eine ältere Version ;_

*TU120E black:*
Größe: L 63.44 x W 132 x H 160.5 mm
Gewicht: 790g (heatsink alone)
Heatpipes : 6 heatpipes, black nickel plated
Material: Copper base, schwarzes Nickel
Preis:~72




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der TU120E black in seiner gesamten Pracht;_

(Quelle: Expreview.com - Extra Hardware News Report! / VR-Zone : Technology Beats - Home)


----------



## exa (4. Juni 2008)

naja die kupferboliden sind bestimmt schön schwer^^


----------



## Player007 (4. Juni 2008)

kühlen dafür bestimmt spitze 

Gruß


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte gerne den AXP140 in Kupfer oder schwarz. Echt schick.


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2008)

boah, die müssen bestimmt sehr gut kühlen, mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter an der Seite bestimmt unschlagbar, sicherlich auch extrem teuer.


----------



## xTc (5. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal eine Mail an TR geschrieben bezüglich des 120 Black. Man sagte mir das der Kühler in der Woche vom 9 bis zum 15 Juni "in stores" sei. Warten wir ab ob es stimmt.

Ein möglicher Hinweis das es stimmt ist, in Malaysia gehen schon die ersten Exemplare über den Ladentisch.

Siehe: Klick mich!

Klick mich auch!

Ich freu mich schon, sollte das Datum oben stimmen. 

Und zum guten Schluss:



> PC-Cooling is Thermalrights distributor in Germany.
> 
> 
> He already makes an order.



Klingt sehr gut was? 


Gruß


----------



## exa (5. Juni 2008)

sach ma welcher is denn nun der axp 140...

derhier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der hier????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2008)

Das erste in das aktuelle. Das zweite ist die ältere Version.


----------



## xTc (5. Juni 2008)

exa schrieb:


> sach ma welcher is denn nun der axp 140...
> 
> derhier
> 
> ...



Oben: der Neue

Unten: der alte XP-120, ist das gleiche Bild wie auf der TR Homepage


Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *Thermalright AXP140:*
> Größe: L 110 x W 125 x H 63 mm
> Gewicht: 367g
> Heatpipes: 5 heatpipes to spread heat around aluminum fins
> ...


OMG, man hat einfach den XP-120 recycelt und nicht wirklich was geändert...
Die Maße des XP-120: L110 x W125 x H65 (mm)

dit:
Nope, das war der XP-120 aufm BIld...


----------



## exa (5. Juni 2008)

naja, bei den anderen is auch nich gerade ne revolution zu sehen^^


----------

